# Best RC Truck



## rcnoob666 (Feb 21, 2010)

So my uncle bought a off road rc truck with a brushless motor to race at the new track in tucson. I need to beat him, what should I get. I have absolutely no knowledge of any type of rc stuff.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

Well, is it a stadium truck or a short course truck? If it's stadium, I'd go with a Team associated T4 with a good brushless esc and a Novak Ballistic 8.5 motor with a 2 cell lipo battery. If it's short course, I'd go with a Traxxas Slash since they're cheap and very durable and you can find them used on here all the time. I'd put a good esc with a nice 8.5 or 10.5 motor on 2 cell lipo. Your best bet would probably be to visit the track and talk to some of the other guys out there. They will help to steer you in the right direction and may even let you try their vehicles to see what kind of truck suits you best. Also, I understand the need to have to "beat" your uncle, but with you being brand new to the hobby, don't go overboard with speed, or you'll never be able to control it, and you won't beat him, just break a lot of stuff and spend a lot of money! Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## LSPracer (May 8, 2009)

*HPI Blitz*

Consider the HPI Blitz. Its a very capable and adjustable chassis. Its weak points are the front suspensions arms, but RPM is releasing the front arm and bulkhead kit early march. Aftermarket parts are available and many more being released as time rolls on. The Slash too is a GREAT truck! You really cant go wrong either way!


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

The main thing I like about the Slash vs the Blitz is parts. Every hobby shop has them and they're cheap.


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

If you get a stadium gat the associated t4 they have the best performace. and if you wnat a good sc get the sc10 also made by associated.


----------

